# Chronograph anyone?



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I know there are some of you on here that shoot often and also use a chronograph often...so is anyone going to be doing some shooting in the near future that would allow me to get in on that with them? Don't mind a little travel and would gladly supply whatever is needed.

I need/want to buy myself a nice chrony in the future but unfortunately the range I frequent won't allow me to use it anyways because it would sit "across the safe line" so if I could get some chrono data for my 7mm load in order to send it in to Leupold for custom turrets before that...it'd be awesome! I don't really trust the load book data as my barrel is longer than their published test barrel.

As a side note, what are your recommendations for a good quality chronograph?

If anyone is willing to help a fellow forum member out with this, please PM me and I'll see if I can't accommodate their generosity.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd gladly help you out but depending on where you are located at in Utah it is a little bit of a drive to Colorado where I live. 

I have been using a Pact now for over 30 years. I have had a few glitches with it but a quick call to their customer service has taken care of it. The problems ended up being with me and not the chronograph.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They make one that fits on the end of your barrel. I've always thought that would change POI, but maybe someone with one can answer that. I use an old school Crony... works fine.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Critter said:


> I'd gladly help you out but depending on where you are located at in Utah it is a little bit of a drive to Colorado where I live.
> 
> I have been using a Pact now for over 30 years. I have had a few glitches with it but a quick call to their customer service has taken care of it. The problems ended up being with me and not the chronograph.


Yeah, just a touch too far out of the way at this time but I appreciate the offer nonetheless.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

DallanC said:


> They make one that fits on the end of your barrel. I've always thought that would change POI, but maybe someone with one can answer that. I use an old school Crony... works fine.
> 
> -DallanC


I have a magnetospeed chrono. I can chrono anytime of day or night and it doesn't take time to setup. Put it on and shoot. Lots of guys like it that shoot at busy ranged cause you can put it on while the range is hot. Works great with shotguns as well. I had a prochrono that fell over and broke and now I couldn't live without my magnetospeed, 10x better imo.

It does, however, change your POI, but I have found it doesn't really change group sizes. I have developed loads with it on and have just changed POI after load development, but most of the time I use it to do a pressure/velocity ladder at the start of a reload and then at the end to get an accurate chrono for ballistics charts/dials. I am in southern Utah Co, if you get down this way, shoot me a PM, I always have stuff I need to shoot at the range.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

toasty said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > They make one that fits on the end of your barrel. I've always thought that would change POI, but maybe someone with one can answer that. I use an old school Crony... works fine.
> ...


This is the same one I've been looking at buying and it sounds like I planned to use it for the same purposes.

The rifle I need to record speeds for is already through the load development stage so POI isn't a big factor. Just need average speed so I can have custom dials made for my scope.

I'd drive down there on a weekend to shoot with you, just have to let me know when you're going out.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll second the Magneto speed. It's a great chrono and the convenience at the range is great. Just slap it on, shoot and gather the data you need quickly. The POI shift isn't a big deal - I tend to only shoot with the chrono once I find the most accurate load.

I have the V3 version, but they make a sporter model as well that is a little cheaper. Same bayonet style, but the display is slightly different. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

KineKilla,

Whereabouts are you located? I am in Davis County.

As for chronographs that don't sit "across the safe line", you have two choices. The Magnetospeed that clamps to your barrel or the Lab Radar that can sit on the bench next to your rifle (assuming your bench is "deep" enough to place it at the correct distance). I decided to go with the Lab Radar as some owners of the Magneetospeed did claim to have issues with both POI *and* group size changes with it clamped on. I didn't want to have to shoot for velocity readings separately from accuracy testing. The Magnetospeed also isn't well suited for pistols, nor does it appear convenient when you have multiple rifles to test. But people who own them do generally speak favorably of them.

The Lab Radar is not cheap and, due to the technology used, it has a hard upper limit of 3,900 FPS. It is also reputed to have difficulty getting readings on sub-22 caliber bullets. If you shoot light, fast bullets in 22, 20 or 17 centerfires it might not be right for you.

The benches at my range were not deep enough to use the bench mount and still get the muzzle positioned correctly with the unit. I got a tripod for Christmas, but the tripod sits flush against the front of the bench lining it up just about perfectly now. I don't know if that would be considered acceptable at your range or not if the same was true of the benches there.

As for using my Lab Radar chronograph, you would be more than welcome. I'm not sure when I will next get to the range though. The biggest downside is I often don't know in advance (more than the night before) of when I will be going.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

i will probably be at lee kay this weekend


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you going to shoot for yardage and count clicks or are you gonna send in your info based just off your speed?

I’m gonna be doing a bunch of data shooting in a couple weeks, you can shoot through my chronny. I go out somewhere west of UT lake. I need to be able to freely shoot out to 1000


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

DUSTY NOGGIN said:


> i will probably be at lee kay this weekend


That is where I typically shoot as well. I have a commitment for the RMEF at the ISE show though. Any idea what day or time you were going out?



goosefreak said:


> Are you going to shoot for yardage and count clicks or are you gonna send in your info based just off your speed?
> 
> I'm gonna be doing a bunch of data shooting in a couple weeks, you can shoot through my chronny. I go out somewhere west of UT lake. I need to be able to freely shoot out to 1000


My hope was to send in my load data and have a custom dial made. I have all of the necessary information EXCEPT for the actual speed. I simply don't trust the speeds they list in the Nosler manual otherwise I'd use those.

I'd be glad to come out and shoot with you though, just let me know when and where and I'll see what I can do to make it happen. It'd be pretty cool to see some actual 1,000yd shooting. I've only ever seen shots that far on TV.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm headed to WSA in the morning to test some rounds if your not working and live around Ogden area.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

muddydogs said:


> I'm headed to WSA in the morning to test some rounds if your not working and live around Ogden area.


Thanks. Unfortunately I have to work for a while before I head to the ISE show so I wouldn't be able to make it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I’ll be collecting data for a new load I’m working up so, the 1k yard shooting won’t come for a few trips.
Once I pick my powder, I’ll zero in at 200, then I’ll shoot my mid range data at 500 yards, then I’ll shoot my long range data at 900 counting clicks the whole time. Then take my temp, elevation, and speed readings and BC info and send it to huskemaw for a new turret!!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, if you want someone to join you just let me know. I rarely shoot farther than 100yds at the range so anything more than that would be a real educational experience I’m sure.

I almost bought a magnetospeed chronograph today and probably will soon but I’d still enjoy observing, shooting and learning with someone that shoots often.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

KineKilla said:


> That is where I typically shoot as well. I have a commitment for the RMEF at the ISE show though. Any idea what day or time you were going out?


weather permitting of coarse , i usually start early like 9, check pms ...

cabelas and scheels both stock them, 380 for v3


----------

